# This is so stupid forgive me...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I feel so stupid. This is dumb to be upset about, but I can feel it's from the fibro. I still work 3 hours a week as a private tutor. I get very attached to my kids. One of my kids had a school program tonight, (He was Alvin, of Alvin and the Chipmunks, and he was to sing "Hulahoop") the program started at 7pm but he told me if I just wanted to see him, I could get there at 7:30 and it shouldn't be a problem. Well, someone dropped by at the exact time I needed to leave (they didn't know I had the plans) so finally at 7:2something I said, pardon me, I've got to run one of my kids has a school program. I got to his school at 7:45, and it was just over!!!







Oh I wanted to cry! Sorry, lol I know this is not a big deal, and I'm fairly embarrassed admitting it has upset me so much, but it wasn't my choice this time as to whether it upset me or not.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Many parents are taping everything these days. Maybe you can find someone's tape to borrow. I hate disappointing children too! Programs are such a big deal for them!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh, Mrs. Mason, I can just feel how disappointed you are. I would have been, too.The suggestion about checking around to see if one of the parents taped the performance is an excellent idea. I'll bet someone did!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

MrsM I'm sorry to hear that you missed the play. You sound like a wonderful teacher. I agree with TBB & Feisty someone who attended the play may have taped it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Good idea TBB! I'll have to ask. I don't think it was that big of a deal to him, just to me. lol Thanks! Sleeping seems to have helped me a lot! Thanks!


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi Mrs MasonI had a similar experience. My father died the day before my daughters first Christmas concert, she was only 5 and didn't understand, I couldn't keep her home and I had to go to the funeral home, the family agreed and I tried to slip out of the funeral home in time to make the concert. I didn't make it in time, but I never let on, I told her that I didn't get there in time to get a seat so I watched her from the door, I told her how wonderful she was and how proud I was and to this day, 9 years later, she never knew the difference. Maybe white lies aren't the best policy, but sometimes it takes so little to please someone especially when we are pulled in 2 different directions.Lori


----------

